# Thanksgivin' at the Destin pass



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

Gigged for 2 hours starting at dark. I picked up 5 from 15 - 18". They were not near as thick as last night but still a productive night. I probably would have stayed longer but that turkey dinner got me tired. Seen 3 other boats so maybe we will hear thier results. Water temp was 65....getting too cold for them girls now. Pics tomarrow.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

nice report


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks for the report, my brothers pulled out 5 each Wed night, said they were really moving for a bit. Lots of red fish around also.


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

This was the last gig trip for me this year. Taking lights off and going to get some Sheepies.


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

Let us know how that goes, I am wanting to do some of that myself.


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

I sure will. Going tomarrow morning to Mid-Bay . I'll post a report in the inshore section.


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

Do you ever go out with the intent of gigging sheepshead?


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

minkmaster said:


> Do you ever go out with the intent of gigging sheepshead?


No, I never have. I see them all the time but never tried to gig any. I used to snag them with weighted trebles when it was legal.....that was so easy.


----------



## SeminoleSpearer (Oct 29, 2007)

Good thing you didn't stay longer. I got out around 10. We didn't get any. I saw three other gigglers. Some guys on a boat got one, but that was it. I'm glad you had a good time though. I guess I should have made it out sooner.

http://imakemybeer.blogspot.com/2012/11/thanksgigging-report-2012.html


----------

